

Provding free wifi? Hardware help? - mrkmcknz

I'm planning on helping a friend provide free Wifi to his customers in a large public house.<p>What would be the best hardware solution for a fast, secure and reliable network with around 100 simultaneous users.
======
masonhensley
The Airport Extreme has a special guest functionality and is pretty simple to
set up. You may need to get a couple to support 100 simultaneous users though.

[http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD031LL/A/AirPort-
Extreme?...](http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD031LL/A/AirPort-
Extreme?fnode=MTY1NDA0Mg)

